# Leankernal or tiamat kernel



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wondering what the general pros and cons are of each and what everyone else prefers particularly on cm7

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, Tiamat was last updated 9/17/11 and imo's was updated just in May. (Not to important but its a factor)

Now there are other differences but I haven't used Tiamat in so long I can't even help much there but I'm 84.3% sure it does not include SmartassV2 or InteractiveX (Only governors I use)


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Well, Tiamat was last updated 9/17/11 and imo's was updated just in May. (Not to important but its a factor)
> 
> Now there are other differences but I haven't used Tiamat in so long I can't even help much there but I'm 84.3% sure it does not include SmartassV2 or InteractiveX (Only governors I use)


Wrong. It has been updated more recently than that and does include many more governors than that. Tiamat is an awesome kernel IMO. I am getting better battery life than imos and its just as responsive. Its all user preference though and imos may perform better on some users phones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Idk, I just remember that last time I ran it my phone ran hot as hell. But another point to make is that everyone's device can react differently mine was best on imo's w/ smartass2

And I thought the most recent was 1.1.5, I'm not counting the ICS one's they aren't much help. I used to run Tiamat faithfully until i started using imo's kernels and it seems like it was forever ago


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

1.1.5 was updated on 3/14/12. Some phones will react differently to kernels though. It's better to try them all and see which one works for you. I like imos kernel too but for aosp looks like ill stick with tiamat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Imoseyon is an AWESOME kernel chef. The truth is though, I prefer his 4.2 AOSP over more current versions. Zoom and tiamat are better on battery than Imo's 6.2.1 IMHO.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok so say I give tiamat another try, and I install that app that bumps up the vsels (sorry don't remember the name but thanks again to the user that showed me) what version do yall recommended. 113,.114 or 115 and what settings are best regarding cpu, I use smartass2 but don't really inderstand the io settings below.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Try 1.15. Use incredicontrol for CPU control. If you get reboots. Bump up all voltages +50. Use sio scheduler.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Will do thank you!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

